# Womens Powder Boards



## Hannah Budd (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey all.. I've recently moved to Japan and am hearing powder boards are a must. Researching there doesn't seem to be that much on women's powder boards.. any suggestions and brands to go for?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I know @Rogue really loves her Neversummer Swift. 

My wife loves her Dupraz D1. For some reason the Dupraz boards are delayed, but you can still see last year's model through that link.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Salomon Pillow Talk, Jones Womens Hovercraft, Twin Sister, or Flagship, Burton Day Trader, Ride Hellcat are some others that come to mind.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Every girl I've talked to that has ridden the K2 Wildheart has loved it. There's also the Mini Bean.

Others to look at are the Burton Day Trader or High Spirits, Salomon Pillow Talk, Jones Womens Hovercraft, Nitro Womens Slash, Gnu Zoid, Arbor Clovis Womens, or a Ride Hellcat.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hannah Budd said:


> Hey all.. I've recently moved to Japan and am hearing powder boards are a must. Researching there doesn't seem to be that much on women's powder boards.. any suggestions and brands to go for?


Contact @ETM; he lives in Japan and builds the most beautiful n awesome boards optimized for Japow.


----------

